# Fluval EVO 13.5 nano start



## sdergar (Nov 11, 2010)

I've had my large tank, 120g, for about 7 or 8 years now. Half way into it I wanted to take a shot at a nano build. I bought a Fluval EVO 13.5g kit from the LFS and am really liking it so far.

A couple of things with it weren't the best but nothing that would not stop me from getting another. The lights are good but don't have separate power so when I put it on a timer only daylights will have to be on, or off. The other issue is with the PS2 skimmer that I bought. The air valve wouldn't fit into the skim cup cap. Called their customer service and they suggested I take it back. I ended up drilling the hole a little bigger and problem solved.

I decided to cycle the tank with ATM Colony. The large tank I had done the fishless cycle with a raw shrimp, etc. Day 3 so far and all is good with fish health, tests, etc. We'll see how this goes...

Steve


----------



## CoralPatron (Jun 28, 2016)

Cool, congrats it worked out!


----------



## sdergar (Nov 11, 2010)

It's been a week and a bit since the last update. All is going well. Bit of an algae bloom going on right now. 

I like to stay as stock as I can with the kits. However, on this build I changed a couple of things. One is the pump. I've switched it out for an Aqueon QuietFlow Submersible AQ1200. It has an adjustable flow of between 106 - 317gph. The stock was 132gph. The other change I made was to the heater. The one suggested by Fluval didn't quiet fit as cleanly as I thought it should. I've put in an Aqueon Submersible 50W heater. It has no trouble keeping the tank warm at 80.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Subscribed been thinking about getting the evolution 13.5 I wonder if my spare aqua life 115 would fit in the skimmer chamber


----------



## sdergar (Nov 11, 2010)

Let me know the size of your skimmer and I'll measure the opening for you. The fluval skimmer is tuned in now. Took a week to get it there. Was finniki at first but I guess all skimmers need a break in period. 

Really happy with this kit. I was going to get the EVO 5 but I realized I have coffee cups that might be bigger than that. Lol...


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

sdergar said:


> Let me know the size of your skimmer and I'll measure the opening for you. The fluval skimmer is tuned in now. Took a week to get it there. Was finniki at first but I guess all skimmers need a break in period.
> 
> Really happy with this kit. I was going to get the EVO 5 but I realized I have coffee cups that might be bigger than that. Lol...


It's about 3.25x3.25x10.5 inches with the hang on and suction cups without them 3x3x10.5


----------



## sdergar (Nov 11, 2010)

Doesn't look like your skimmer will fit. The opening is 3.5 x 2-7/8" and is 12" deep. The PS2 goes down about 7" and sits on a little plastic piece that holds it up. Is there a way to make yours an external unit? Some people say you don't need a skimmer in a tank this small but after seeing it work I'm happy I have it in there. 

Next project is an external chaeto reactor. I have a Two Little Fishies Phosban 550 reactor. Ordering some waterproof LED strips and a small maxi-jet pump. Going to pull some water out at the return chamber after the skimmer and mechanical filters, run it through the reactor then put it back in that chamber and let it flow into the tank. 

That's the idea anyway...

Steve


----------



## sdergar (Nov 11, 2010)

A few pics from earlier today. Added a feather but might have to move it. Not sure it likes the current where it is. 


Steve


----------



## sdergar (Nov 11, 2010)

So things are moving along well with the tank. Algae bloom but all part of the process. The one big difference I find with the nano compared to the big boy tank is the the water level. If I'm acclimating an animal to put in the nano it doesn't take much of the turkey baster to add tank water to the bag to change water level in the nano. I don't find evaporation to be a huge problem with this tank. I find they did a great job between leaving some open for exchange and covering up to stop evaporation.

Anyway, I moved the feather out of the "extreme" current and also moved one of the recently split anemones from the big boy tank to the nano.


----------



## KaeJS (Nov 28, 2016)

Update?

How is the tank doing?

I'm thinking about picking one of these tanks up next week..


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

aquatic life 115 won't fit in an Evo. I am interested to see what kind of corals the tank can do, any plans to try beginner sps like monti?


----------



## Albz (Nov 13, 2016)

I just got this tank! Im also wondering about getting a skimmer. Ive heard the innovative ghost skimmer fits... and also how do u have ur filter chambers set up?? Media basket?


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey sdergar, I just bought the Fluval 13.5 and the flow sucks, you said you replaced the pump with the Aqueon AQ1200 but their website and big al's site says it's 4.88 inches long and the return chamber is just under 4 inches, so how are you using this pump if it won't fit?


----------

